# raintight couplings??



## McClary’s Electrical

sbrn33 said:


> OK, so I am running some conduit outside today and get to thinking, why am I using "raintight couplings" when the inside of the conduit is rated at a wet location anyway??. Hell should I just use SS couplings? Why does it matter if water gets in, it's a wet location??Right?


 

You don't want to lead water into an enclosure just because the wire can handle it:blink:


----------



## sbrn33

I understand that , but a wet location is a wet location, right?


----------



## high leg

The inside of equipment is not listed for use as a wet location.


----------



## egads

So how much would you save on the price of the couplings? Always remember it's the customer who is paying for the "stuff' we use. They do not hire a real electrician to get hack work.


----------



## sbrn33

That is not the point. A conduit outdoors is listed as a wet location, right? So why try to make it a dry location? an outdoor enclosure is also rated as a wet location(IE: A/C disconnect) so why even try to make it a dry location by using raintight fittings? So why are we even using listed raintight fittings?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

sbrn33 said:


> That is not the point. A conduit outdoors is listed as a wet location, right? So why try to make it a dry location? an outdoor enclosure is also rated as a wet location(IE: A/C disconnect) so why even try to make it a dry location by using raintight fittings? So why are we even using listed raintight fittings?


 


Heck, why even use a junction box? Just skotchcote the wire nuts and point them up in the air.:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E

sbrn33 said:


> That is not the point. A conduit outdoors is listed as a wet location, right? So why try to make it a dry location? an outdoor enclosure is also rated as a wet location(IE: A/C disconnect) so why even try to make it a dry location by using raintight fittings? So why are we even using listed raintight fittings?


Look at 358.42 and 314.15 NEC 2008


----------



## eric7379

mcclary's electrical said:


> Heck, why even use a junction box? Just skotchcote the wire nuts and point them up in the air.:blink:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger

sbrn33 said:


> OK, so I am running some conduit outside today and get to thinking, why am I using "raintight couplings" when the inside of the conduit is rated at a wet location anyway??. Hell should I just use SS couplings? Why does it matter if water gets in, it's a wet location??Right?


I understand your point and I do not think you will find a good answer.

Threaded ridged conduit couplings are not raintight either so why do EMT ones have to be.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Rain tite couplings were invented to boost the sale of channel locks. Since then we all have to carry two..


----------



## LJSMITH1

Toronto Sparky said:


> Rain tite couplings were invented to boost the sale of channel locks. Since then we all have to carry two..


 
That's exactly the reason!! :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc

sbrn33 said:


> OK, so I am running some conduit outside today and get to thinking, why am I using "raintight couplings" when the inside of the conduit is rated at a wet location anyway??. Hell should I just use SS couplings? Why does it matter if water gets in, it's a wet location??Right?


The NFPA had a different definition of "wet" in mind for the inside of the conduit when they classified it that way. You will look mighty foolish against your competitors for using SS connectors outside.. The last time i encountered that i found a T11 box at the bottom waterlogged with burned out splices and device.


----------



## nitro71

Perhaps the set screw connectors are not listed for use in a wet location? Becomes a game after a while but it seems that's what the NFPA is forcing us to do.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Are you really using raintite connectors or just the compression connectors? There is a difference.


----------



## User14727

We were failed for using compression fittings in an outside garden center of a big box store. We figured since the box said wet location it was ok. Then our kindly inspector informed us that we were a bunch of hacks and we needed raintight fittings. Didn't know there was such a classification. I thought it was wet,dry or damp. My glorious leader argued with him and i got to change out about 250 couplings and 75 connectors in lighting and receptacles runs that were trimmed out and finished. Just go with the raintight. It is also nice not getting the rusty shower when you open a box.


----------



## sbrn33

I understand what the code say and would never use SS or even normal compression couplings outside.
What i am asking is why do we need raintight when the inside of the conduit is considered a wet location. Seems like a contradiction of code and UL listing to me.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

nitro71 said:


> Perhaps the set screw connectors are not listed for use in a wet location? Becomes a game after a while but it seems that's what the NFPA is forcing us to do.


However set screw type is considered concrete tite..


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Rain still enters the coupling if the run is vertical.. 
They also want to see O rings on rain tight connector installations. 
Silly really as rain tight fittings are no where near water tight..


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Rain tite fittings are not supposed to be water tight. Immersed in water I bet they would leak, however they will keep rain out. Condensation also plays a part as it will get inside the conduit making the inside of the conduit wet location. 

I bet there are millions of compression fittings installed outside on emt.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Toronto Sparky said:


> However set screw type is considered concrete tite..


 

when taped..........


----------



## Toronto Sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> when taped..........


Last box of Cast emt set screw couplings I looked at said.. concrete tite


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Toronto Sparky said:


> Last box of Cast emt set screw couplings I looked at said.. concrete tite


 


Check the UL listing:whistling2: I bet it mentions tape


----------



## Jlarson

Even the raintight ones let in rain. I caulk any vertical couples or box connectors.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> Check the UL listing:whistling2: I bet it mentions tape



Took awhile to find it but.. Yes! It does say tape.. 
Back in the days (1970s) we never used tape when we used EMT in the slab and they rarely ever had much seepage.
Most leaks came in the switch boxes mounted in the walls , but as long as they had push pennys in the connectors it was not a big problem..
They don't use EMT in slabs anymore do they? It's been years since I have even seen a slab being poured..
Any existing slab seems to be PVC or that flexy crap that I hate..


----------



## markore

*Condensation and drainage are the missing link*

Sorry to keep bringing old threads up but responses in this thread are missing key elements of discussion.

When discussing wet or damp locations, raintightness, and concretetightness you must always keep in mind that condensation from the air collects in conduit, water pools in the bottom of watertight raceways and enclosures, and water runs down hill.

Now with this in mind, consider that many types of enclosures and equipment are listed with an entry point that must be kept "dry" while also being fitted with weep holes or instructions for field fitting weep holes on the bottom side of the enclosure to allow for both drainage and escape of water vapor.

A conduit buried in the ground, or even pipe that is coming in from a cooler temperature area to building in a "dry" location will still fill up with water if the condensation from the temperature change builds up over time.

Many enclosures and devices can be penetrated from the bottom with a less watertight fitting, and the use of drip legs and drip loops, and other constructive foresight in layout can save a lot of headache by avoiding situations where water is coming in the top of an enclosure and dripping all over devices and buss-bars.

It is an electricians job in performing the trade in a workmanlike manner to consider the proper materials to fit a system which will give years of service, not a system which is safe during all months of the year except the two months where weather conditions make it unsafe. We must consider the cumulative effects of weather and climate, condensation, snow, vapor drive from/through hot objects to cold objects, over time, not just wet/damp, etc.

This is why the authority having jurisdiction will often make different recommendations or enact local amendments, because they are more familiar with local weather and site conditions.


----------



## markore

*To answer your question directly*

So to answer your question, if the conduit is going directly underground for a distance yes you would expect it to fill with water over time. 

If that conduit contained only waterproof conductors and no splices that should not be an issue and so yes you could potentially skimp on connectors and have no adverse affects.

If however, you were feeding an enclosure or equipment, or communication cables which are sensitive to moisture (MANY ARE) then you would need to not only use watertight fittings but also consider a provision for drainage and/or vapor escape, if you were not filling the conduit with potting compound or using a completely sealed cable system like teck cable.


----------



## johnny_a

we've been working on a office building retro fit project that specs raintight fittings. i guess in case the roof leaks maybe


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

An outdoor SE panel has a hub at the top and no KO points above the "active components" (bus or breakers). It also must have a weep hole in the bottom.

The last thing you would want is water running all over the breakers or filling the box with no way to drain.


----------

